# 1954 AMF roadmaster flying falcon?



## AdamS5 (May 12, 2020)

HI, I picked up this flying falcon at a yard sale. I believe it’s a 1954. I feel like it’s missing front and back brakes, but has a coaster brake. Guy who I bought it from, says that it’s a coaster model, but I’m not sure he is correct. Probably not the right real wheels? Does anyone have any insight on what’s missing or correct on this bike?


----------



## Oilit (May 12, 2020)

Looks mostly right. The Flying Falcon was introduced as a 3 speed, but AMF built single speed versions too. I have one, also 1954, but in green. Mine has painted fenders and no holes to mount a light on the front fender, and there's no truss rods either. On the other hand, it does have painted rims similar to yours and a simple reflector on the rear fender. I'll try to get some pictures to compare. Meanwhile @Dave Stromberger has good pictures of his 3 speed posted here (in media








						My Roadmaster Flying Falcon-001
					






					thecabe.com
				



And I have pictures of my 3 speed in this thread:








						1953 Roadmaster Flying Falcon | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I like 3 speed balloon tire bikes and I've had a 1954 Schwinn Jaguar for a while, but these Roadmasters seem harder to find. I finally picked this up last summer and comparing it to the example @Dave Stromberger has posted, it struck me that the head badge, seat post decal and truss rods are...




					thecabe.com
				



It may be hard to ever say for certain. After Schwinn introduced the middleweights in mid-1954, they took over the market pretty quickly. AMF may have found themselves having to adjust in a hurry, and they probably weren't above doing whatever was expedient. On the other hand, after 60-odd years, who knows what happened after it left the factory? 
One thing about it, if you find the parts to make it a 3 speed (again?), I don't think anybody can argue with you.


----------



## AdamS5 (May 12, 2020)

Oilit said:


> Looks mostly right. The Flying Falcon was introduced as a 3 speed, but AMF built single speed versions too. I have one, also 1954, but in green. Mine has painted fenders and no holes to mount a light on the front fender, and there's no truss rods either. On the other hand, it does have painted rims similar to yours and a simple reflector on the rear fender. I'll try to get some pictures to compare. Meanwhile @Dave Stromberger has good pictures of his 3 speed posted here (in media
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I am missing the brakes through? Or maybe not?


----------



## AdamS5 (May 12, 2020)

AdamS5 said:


> Thank you. I am missing the brakes through? Or maybe not?



Any idea on where to find parts like the front fender light, or rear reflector?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 12, 2020)

Looks like it has the wrong wheels... they should be the 50's style Cleveland Welding rims with the stepped edge.  Also, you can just barely see where the 3-speed cable straps used to be on the top tube. Also, those hardware store bolts holding the fenders on (instead of the brake mount stud) are a giveway.  Cool bike though, even still!


----------



## Oilit (May 12, 2020)

AdamS5 said:


> Thank you. I am missing the brakes through? Or maybe not?



My single speed only has a coaster brake. It has a hole in the front fork to mount a brake, but there's nothing but a bolt in the back holding the front fender. There's no nut on the bolt, it looks like it's screwed into the fork, so similar to yours but not exactly the same.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 12, 2020)

AdamS5 said:


> Any idea on where to find parts like the front fender light, or rear reflector?



The rear reflector is fairly common, just watch the CABE classifieds and/or post a want ad. The headlight though will be a problem... you never find them in Candy Red. So you'll have to live with white. It's a Delta Rocket Ray... the version with no visor.


----------



## Oilit (May 12, 2020)

AdamS5 said:


> Any idea on where to find parts like the front fender light, or rear reflector?



The Rocket Ray has been reproduced, but the reproductions are the version with the visor, which the originals didn't have (as Dave mentions above). Here's a close-up of the rear reflector:


----------



## AdamS5 (May 12, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> The rear reflector is fairly common, just watch the CABE classifieds and/or post a want ad. The headlight though will be a problem... you never find them in Candy Red. So you'll have to live with white. It's a Delta Rocket Ray... the version with no visor.



Thank you all for all if your help. Any idea on what search terms to use. I found the light, but couldn’t get specific enough for the rear reflector.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 12, 2020)

AdamS5 said:


> Thank you all for all if your help. Any idea on what search terms to use. I found the light, but couldn’t get specific enough for the rear reflector.



The reflector was used on several other bikes made by the Cleveland Welding Company (often abbreviated CWC). It first showed up in 1940 or 1941. A search for "CWC reflector" might help. You could also post a want ad for it in the classifieds.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 16, 2020)

A coaster bike won't also have a hand brake on the rear from the factory, though it can have a bracket for it such as Schwinn frames. I think there could be models with a coaster rear and front hand brake, though it's more likely a bike store add on.


----------



## Oilit (May 25, 2020)

I've attached some pictures of my single speed, also a 1954. You can see it's a plainer bike (less chrome) than the 3 speeds. Comparing the two, I have to agree with @Adamtinkerer and @Dave Stromberger, yours was most likely a 3 speed.


----------



## AdamS5 (May 25, 2020)

Thank you kind sir.

I’m a little bummed now.. been looking and there’s little to no chance of finding original wheels and the 3 speed shifter.


----------



## Oilit (May 25, 2020)

I wouldn't be so sure. I would guess you're more likely to find bikes that still have the wheels but the sheet metal is trashed. If worst comes to worst, find a hub and a set of rims and build the wheels. AMF/CWC built plenty of single speeds with those rims and you can find Sturmey Archer hubs and shifters no problem.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 25, 2020)

Oilit said:


> I've attached some pictures of my single speed, also a 1954. You can see it's a plainer bike (less chrome) than the 3 speeds. Comparing the two, I have to agree with @Adamtinkerer and @Dave Stromberger, yours was most likely a 3 speed.
> 
> View attachment 1201058
> 
> ...



Interesting bike! I always assumed that the Flying Falcon was only a 3-speed with chrome fenders... thank's for the schooli'n!


----------



## Superman1984 (May 25, 2020)

@AdamS5 I have a set of 26" stepped skiptooth wheels from a 50's girl's Roadmaster frame with the oil port in nice shape if you'd be interested. It has cracks around the seat tube so they wouldn't be stupid expensive but shipping could be ... PM if interested in them & I'll get some pics when I go back to my parent's place. They're not 3 speed just so you know.


----------



## Oilit (May 26, 2020)

Dave Stromberger said:


> Interesting bike! I always assumed that the Flying Falcon was only a 3-speed with chrome fenders... thank's for the schooli'n!



To tell the truth, I wonder why they thought a single speed version was needed. They were already building plenty of single speeds on their other frames.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey Adam - I'm the weirdo that asked you what kind of bike that was today! A Google search for "Roadmaster flying falcon" brought me straight to this thread on my favorite forum.  small world. Sure was a beautiful smoke free day for a ride with the family! Always good to see other locals riding vintage. Take care!


----------

